# China Glaze Glitters, Shimmers, and Cremes collection



## NeonKitten (Sep 3, 2009)

ok so i'd really sorry if this has been mentioned before but i couldn't find it so here i go.

i know alot of you may know that there is going to be a new china glaze collection in september with about 50 new polishes coming out. Victorias Nail Supply has some of the polishes on sale now but they have pics of all the rest. I'm so excited about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





god i'm gonna be so broke in sept with all this amazing collections coming out

oh and i think some of these are already at sally's too

Swatches here


----------



## luhly4 (Sep 3, 2009)

those are gorgeous, it doesn't help that i'm a sucker for glittery things


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 3, 2009)

omg, i neeeed that glittery black. asap.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2009)

i can't wait for these to pop up on transdesign.com. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be dropping a fair few pennies!


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 3, 2009)

i really do not need  any more nail polish... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i will get some of these


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 3, 2009)

^^ I know what you mean, I am on a nail polish no-buy right now and it is so hard! This collection looks great!


----------



## Willa (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm happy to see that there is no polishes I really want in this collection but thank you for showing us <3


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow the gold glitters are mine. lol I love, love, love silver glitter for new years eve too.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't wait. I checked my closest Sally's but I haven't had any luck finding them yet. I guess I just have to try and be patient.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been watching these like a hawk on Victoria as well...I want my glitter fix damnit!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 4, 2009)

there are some awesome swatches of six of these on Scrangie:

Scrangie: China Glaze Glitters (Part 1)

They are freakin hot! I was all 6 so far and I haven't even seen the remaining 44!!!

Does anyone know if VNS ships to Canada? I've emailed them but no one replied


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Those are just too hot for words,I must get Bad Kitty,Carnival Lights,Preppy Pink and Cosmic.I just hope I'm not crazy about anymore of these,seeing as though there are 50 in all


----------



## NeonKitten (Sep 4, 2009)

i went to me sally's today and the girl that always rings me up was waiting with a smile to show me these new babies! i got cleopatra and millenium.

cleopatra is an awesome gold/silver mix but its just glitter so you might want to do a colored base under it.

millenium is an awesome titanium platinium colord if that makes sense. kinda like a light gunmetel

oh and i forgot to say sally's will not be getting the whole collection but only 7 or 8 i can't remember


----------



## User67 (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw a few of the glitter polishes in Sally's yesterday. I really had to stop myself from buying them!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh man, now I also have to be on the lookout for Bad Kitty, Cosmos, and Preppy Pink. Holy junk!!
Has anyone in California found them at a Sally's yet? Or anywhere else? Mine still only have the retro diva displays.


----------



## NeonKitten (Sep 5, 2009)

if you check scrangies blog she actually says that the sallys ones are actually exclusive to sallys and not part of the 50. woo bring on the glitter


----------

